# FTP connects, won't display list!



## mickey79 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ave,

I'm having a stupid problem with FTP.
I've tried different FTP programs... Transmit, RBRowserLite, the Terminal Window.. etcetera. All give the same problem.

I try to connect to an FTP... i get logged in, but it won't list the Directory. Gets stuck, and then times out. I've used Active as well as Passive connections.... same result.
I try it from my Windows machine next to mine.. .and it works without a hitch.. works perfect.

Why won't it work using my MAC OS X (10.3) ? I'm using a Power Mac G5. 

Any help will be appreciated.

Ave.


----------



## btoth (Aug 10, 2004)

Have you tried other FTP sites to rule out that FTP server?


----------



## ConqSoft (Aug 10, 2004)

Did you trying it with and without PASV mode enabled?


----------



## btoth (Aug 10, 2004)

ConqSoft said:
			
		

> Did you trying it with and without PASV mode enabled?





> I've used Active as well as Passive connections.... same result.


----------



## mickey79 (Aug 10, 2004)

btoth said:
			
		

> Have you tried other FTP sites to rule out that FTP server?



I have been able to access that same FTP using any Windows machine... no problems. And on my MAC, i have tried several different FTP programs.. but no success. 

Also, i am able to connect to other FTP sites using my FTP clients on my MAC OS X. It's only this one particular FTP which is giving this problem. I thought it was this FTP Server which had a problem... but if it did... i wouldn't have been able to connect to it using a Windows machine either, which i did. 

Help!


----------



## Racer D (Aug 12, 2004)

are you behind the firewall and the server is allowing only active connections?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 12, 2004)

Did you try to use safari as the ftp client?


----------



## Racer D (Aug 12, 2004)

safari doesn't even support ftp... it only sends the url to finder


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 12, 2004)

ohh, didn't know that but it seemed obvious after the volume was mounted on the finder. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## mickey79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Racer D said:
			
		

> are you behind the firewall and the server is allowing only active connections?


 Ave,

I did try Safari, but like rightly pointed out, it only sends URL to Finder.. and the same happens thereafter.

We have a main Router and Symantec Firewall Appliance setup in our company and i'm getting all my internet and network through that Firewall... so yes, i am behind a firewall. 

But the fact is, i am able to connect to other FTP servers... and using a Windows machine behind this same firewall, i can connect to this FTP. So i don't know why the Firewall or Router would effect only THIS mac for only THIS Ftp.

And like i said, i have tried both active and passive connections... the same result... i get logged in to the FTP.. but Directory doesn't get listed... times out.

Ave.


----------



## Racer D (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm, is there a way you can tell us/me the info for the server? it's hard to tell what might be the problem right now, but if I could be able to connect to the server I could check what ports/connections it uses. but imo it's a firewall issue.


----------



## mickey79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Racer D said:
			
		

> hmm, is there a way you can tell us/me the info for the server? it's hard to tell what might be the problem right now, but if I could be able to connect to the server I could check what ports/connections it uses. but imo it's a firewall issue.


 Ave,

I won't be able to give you the information for the FTP... however, you could let me know how to check the ports & connections and i could get back to you with that.

Even i do feel it might be a Firewall issue but the surrounding circumstances say otherwise... and i'm just not sure what it is. It's just strange.

Thanks,
Mickey


----------



## mickey79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Ave,

While trying to connect to my FTP, using a general RBrowser FTP application (Trust me i've tried almost everything else too).... this is what happens:

_
RBVersion:3.3.3
-->[11](53)
220 SHARED27-NJ Microsoft FTP Service (Version 5.0).

<--[11]USER nt16s92

-->[11](35)
331 Password required for nt16s92.

<--[11]PASS <skipped>
-->[11](28)
230 User nt16s92 logged in.

<--[11]NOOP

-->[11](29)
200 NOOP command successful.

<--[11]NOOP

-->[11](29)
200 NOOP command successful.

<--[11]PWD

-->[11](37)
257 "/nt16s92" is current directory.

<--[11]CWD /

-->[11](28)
250 CWD command successful.

<--[11]PWD

-->[11](30)
257 "/" is current directory.

<--[11]CWD /nt16s92

-->[11](28)
250 CWD command successful.

<--[11]SYST

-->[11](27)
215 Windows_NT version 5.0

<--[11]NOOP

-->[11](29)
200 NOOP command successful.

<--[11]CWD /nt16s92

-->[11](28)
250 CWD command successful.

<--[11]TYPE A

-->[11](19)
200 Type set to A.

<--[11]PORT 172,16,0,17,213,18 _

..... and after this i get Timed out and stuff... never goes further.

Ave,
Mickey


----------



## Racer D (Aug 12, 2004)

you'de have to contact your network administrator. tell him to monitor the connections, while u try to connect to ftp. tell him the server ip and he can see what connections are incoming.

btw, on the windows machine, do you use active or passive mode?

and is the firewall on your mac disabled?


----------



## Racer D (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm, this is the transcript when u connect with active mode, right? can you copy&paste using passive?


----------



## mickey79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Racer D said:
			
		

> hmm, this is the transcript when u connect with active mode, right? can you copy&paste using passive?


 Ave,

Transcript using passive mode:

_
RBVersion:3.3.3
-->[11](53)
220 SHARED27-NJ Microsoft FTP Service (Version 5.0).

<--[11]USER nt16s92

-->[11](35)
331 Password required for nt16s92.

<--[11]PASS <skipped>
-->[11](28)
230 User nt16s92 logged in.

<--[11]NOOP

-->[11](29)
200 NOOP command successful.

<--[11]NOOP

-->[11](29)
200 NOOP command successful.

<--[11]PWD

-->[11](37)
257 "/nt16s92" is current directory.

<--[11]CWD /

-->[11](28)
250 CWD command successful.

<--[11]PWD

-->[11](30)
257 "/" is current directory.

<--[11]CWD /nt16s92

-->[11](28)
250 CWD command successful.

<--[11]SYST

-->[11](27)
215 Windows_NT version 5.0

<--[11]NOOP

-->[11](29)
200 NOOP command successful.

<--[11]CWD /nt16s92

-->[11](28)
250 CWD command successful.

<--[11]TYPE A

-->[11](19)
200 Type set to A.

<--[11]PASV

-->[11](48)
227 Entering Passive Mode (216,149,30,92,9,98).
_

Firewall in Mac isn't disabled. This Mac is a Webserver.. i host websites on it so i keep the firewall On. On windows i just used the Explorer Browser... i don' know if its' Active or Passive... just didn't have any problems at all.. so i never went through on FTP Client.

Ave,
mickey


----------



## Racer D (Aug 12, 2004)

so you're behind 2 firewalls? 1 is usually enough 

try disabling it just for a minute and try connecting to your ftp


----------



## mickey79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Racer D said:
			
		

> so you're behind 2 firewalls? 1 is usually enough
> 
> try disabling it just for a minute and try connecting to your ftp


 Ave,

In fact, i disabled both firewalls and tried connection.. same result. I also disconnected one out of both, sequentially... and tried... same result!!

Ave,
Mickey


----------



## Racer D (Aug 12, 2004)

did you again try both, active and passive mode? did the transcript output change?


----------



## mickey79 (Aug 13, 2004)

Racer D said:
			
		

> did you again try both, active and passive mode? did the transcript output change?



Yes i did... same Transcript!

Ave,
Mickey


----------



## Racer D (Aug 13, 2004)

still if all firewalls are disabled and you're accessing the net via a router (not directly) active mode won't work afaik.


----------

